# ebook reader (iLiad) on ebay



## Anne Lyle (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know if it's within forum rules to post this - if not, moderators are welcome to delete the thread.

I just put my iRex iLiad on ebay, as I want to replace it with something smaller and lighter. It's in excellent condition (one careful lady owner!) and I've set a competitive starting price on bids, though there's also a 'Buy it now' option.

iRex iLiad ebook reader (v2) - UK/US compatible on eBay (end time 31-Jul-10 10:35:38 BST)

It's a great device, with lots of hacking potential if you're into that sort of thing (it runs on top of Linux and there's a thriving developer community over on mobileread.com), but perfectly user-friendly if you just want a fully-featured ebook reader at a bargain price.


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 24, 2010)

Well I guess you sold that quick


----------



## Anne Lyle (Jul 24, 2010)

Yep - went out to see "Hamlet", came back to find it gone!


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 24, 2010)

Give the lady a cigar....


----------



## Anne Lyle (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd rather have a shiny new BeBook Neo 

EDIT - groan! I just got the joke...


----------

